# Lower GMR 10-19-12



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Got out there at around 6 (would have been earlier but Rt 27 traffic knows no bounds). Brought along my new fishin buddy, an old friend that I am gradually turning in to a fishing partner. I was using a 1/4 oz jig head with a 3" red/metal flake grub, tipped with a little bit of night crawler. After about 10 or 20 minutes I got a snag. I tried to pull the snag free and it started pulling line. After a good arm-tiring 5 minute battle (that felt like an hour), with much ground taken and lost by both sides, I finally got this beast close enough for my buddy to net, even though it barely fit:








Turned out to be officially Too Big To Weigh with my cruddy little scale, but it measured out at almost exactly 30":








About 5 minutes later, I got a similar hit, thought it was a snag again until it started taking line. I set the hook like He Man getting the power from Castle Greyscull. This was an epic battle for the ages, and I had my fishing buddy standing by with the net again. This fish was at least as big as the first one, and I could feel it shaking its mammoth head and rubbing its monstrous face on the rocks. Unfortunately, my 8 lb test Trilene XL was no match for the sandpaper jaws of the Miami Monster, and the line snapped. I never did see the behemoth. An hour and a half later, and with no more fish to show for it, we left. He is new to fishing and still can't believe how big it was haha. New PB flatty for sure.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Fish looks good against that nice flannel. Been eye balling a Filson for some time!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome catch!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

nice lookin fish


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Flatheads are a lot of fun, especially when youre expecting something else.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey kingofamberly I think I watched you catch that. I was on the wall with the monster Saugeye. That was a nice Flattie, and I seen you had a second beast on for a while. I haven't accidentally caught any Flatheads down there in a long time.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

gottabite said:


> Hey kingofamberly I think I watched you catch that. I was on the wall with the monster Saugeye. That was a nice Flattie, and I seen you had a second beast on for a while. I haven't accidentally caught any Flatheads down there in a long time.


Yep I remember that fish haha. Its weird that I was doing what will usually bag me at least one or two saugeye there, and instead I hook in to two large flatheads, while you guys have a whole string of saugeye but no flattys. What were you using for bait?


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

3" gulp minnows for the most part, but the big one you seen was caught on a 5" wht Gulp
hollow body shad on a jig head. It was the only one I had, I caught that saugeye on the 1st cast, but the fish destroyed the bait so bad, I could not reuse it. Been trying to upload a photo with no success.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh nice. I like Berkley Gulp! products, I just don't like the price haha. Does anyone think they legitimately out-fish live bait?


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Oh nice. I like Berkley Gulp! products, I just don't like the price haha. Does anyone think they legitimately out-fish live bait?


I would say it depends on the fisherman using it. 

Nice flattie!


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

BassAddict83 said:


> I would say it depends on the fisherman using it.
> 
> I fished for Crappie a lot at Acton using them, while my fishing buddy always used live Minnows, "most" of the time he caught more fish than I. However I
> ALWAYS caught a larger percentage of Keeper.
> gottabite


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I was using some of the 2" curly tail minnows for a while on my jigs when I found them on clearance at a Dick's in Toledo, but when I switched back to grubs, I didn't notice too much of a difference.
I'm pissed I didn't even get to see that second fish! It felt like a Fish Ohio flatty for sure. They aren't pretty but man are they big fighters! I am full of reverence and awe knowing that the one I did catch is relatively small compared to some pictures I've seen.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

did you find the spoon and swimbait I left down there a couple days ago?


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

BMayhall said:


> did you find the spoon and swimbait I left down there a couple days ago?


My buddy did find a spoon up top on the observation deck. He gave it to some fella up there fishing with little tackle.


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh and by the way a lot of people have sen me down there having good luck with the gulp minnows. Now I'm seeing discarded Gulp minnows and the empty gulp bags down there occasionally. Take your trash with you I say.
gottabite


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

gottabite said:


> Oh and by the way a lot of people have sen me down there having good luck with the gulp minnows. Now I'm seeing discarded Gulp minnows and the empty gulp bags down there occasionally. Take your trash with you I say.
> gottabite


Good call. I love fishing as much as everyone else but hate seeing the empty and discarded packages and other trash. Respect yourself, others and the environment. Pick up your trash.


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

I think i have seen you down there at the dam before, I usually fish the Horseshoe area with my ultralite setup, or below the first major ripples, Have not been there since it has gotten colder, but i usually wade out there with a pair of black swimtrunks on.....
Nice fish btw, Thinking i might have to throw around the shoreline, but what stops me from doing that is all the snags around the shoreline...


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know if I have the guts to wet wade out there with all that foamy crap haha but good luck! I've only been there 3 or 4 times now


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shru (Aug 4, 2012)

I have fished that area off and on for over 7 years, You have not really fished until you get out there where i normally fish at or even below the area that i call the horseshoe...
At most, I wade about to my waist to get to where i need to go to, and where i usually stand is knee deep or less...
I have waded most of that area inch by inch, shuffling my feet while I move, Incase of a deep hole, I have actually waded all the way up to the dam itself when the water levels are lower...
This year, I was actually wading alot below the horseshoe area, just below the rapids and had a great deal of luck there as well, But understand that i fish UL, so even a 1 lb fish is very nice for me, I have literally caught 5 lb catfish and over on my setup using jigs or cranks, carp well over 10 lbs with my UL setup, The biggest sauger i have pulled out while wading was almost 5 lbs as well....
Snags are less likely in that area, and i do know where most of them are as well, if you fish below the rapids and using baits, you can even walk to them to get them unsnagged.....
Just take a shower when you get home =)

I use a pair of older trunks, old tshirt and i have wading shoes that i bought almost 8 years ago from bass pro shops for 20.00 and use them with a set of stainless steel insoles to insure i dont get poked while walking... I also use a waist belt while fishing...
If i had waders, I would be out there now as well, after i buy a house (still looking) the waders are going to be bought right after i move in.... Just trying to hang on to as much cash as i can right now while still saving...
My name is Mike, If you ever happen to be out there and see me, feel free to come out, I can show you how i fish it and where to fish at for the best results....


----------

